# Ski gear?!



## Raffish_Chapish

Hey - I'm looking to buy ski gear - I'm 6ft 4in however. Am I going to be able to rent at a resort? Or any ideas where to buy without breaking the bank?
Thanks


----------



## tom_tom_tom

I bought ski gear at a general sports shop in osaka last year, I can't remember the name but will find out if you want. It was actually quite good value compared to shops on the uk (where I live), especially if you don't mind wearing last seasons colours..


----------



## jessicalees

We had no problem renting all the gear we needed. If you know what mountain you are going to ski at, you can google to find the rental shops, with a price list and contact details to make sure they have stuff your size. It was really affordable to rent. Hard Off would be a cheap place for picking up stuff.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

jessicalees said:


> We had no problem renting all the gear we needed. If you know what mountain you are going to ski at, you can google to find the rental shops, with a price list and contact details to make sure they have stuff your size. It was really affordable to rent. Hard Off would be a cheap place for picking up stuff.


Ah - cheers for that


----------



## tkrave

be aware of your shoes size. I think the biggest you can find would be like 30cm or so (u.s. size 11?). Buy your own boots if you have large feet.


----------

